# هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)



## Raymond (7 مارس 2007)

تشير أسفار الوحي أحيانا إلى كتب وأسفار ونبوات ليس لها وجود في الكتاب المقدس، مما يسبب تساؤلات لدى البعض. لذا نذكر بعض الأمور لتوضيح هذه الصعوبة.

الأمر الأول: يقتبس بعض كتـبة الوحي من (أو يشير إلى) أسفار وكتب بشرية، أقوى دليل على أن مصدرها ليس إلهياً هو عدم وجودها اليوم. ومن هذه الكتب:

1- كتب تاريخية وكتب شعر مثل:

كتاب حروب الرب (عد 21 : 14). هو كتاب فيه تسجيل لانتصارات شعب الله، يرجح أن تجميعه بدأ وهم في البرية لتسجيل انتصارات الرب بهم (خر 15: 3)، ثم أضيفت إليه بعض الإضافات في مناسبات تالية.

سفر ياشر: يشار إليه مرتين في يشوع 10: 13، 2صموئيل 1: 18، وكلا الإقتباسين كُتِبا في الأصـل العبري بالشعر، مما يدل على أنه كتاب تراتيل أو أشعار لتخليد المناسبات الهامة في حياة الأمة الإسرائيلية. وكلمة ياشر تعنى مستقيم. وقد يكون ياشر هذا ليس اسم علم بل صفة، بمعنى أن المستقيمين هم الذين يتمتعون باهتمام الرب ورعايته (مز 73: 1، 33: 1). ولا يستبعد أن يكون هذا السفر استطراداً لكتاب حروب الرب السالف الذكر.

2- السجلات التي كان الملوك عادة يحتفظون بها لتسجيل الأحداث الهامة في أيام حكمهم : مثل

سفر أخبار الأيام للملك داود: (1أخ 27: 24)،

سفر أمور (أو أعمال) سليمان: (1مل 11: 41)، 

سفر أخبار الأيام لملوك إسرائيل و لملوك يهوذا (1مل 14: 19، 29....الخ).

هذه السجلات كان يدوَّن فيها أحداث المملكة الهامة، وهى تشبه سفر أخبار الأيام الوارد ذكره في أستير 2: 23،6: 1-3. إنها مثل اليوميات التي يسجلها الناس في الوقت الحاضر. وواضح أنها شئ مختلف تماماً عن سفر أخبار الأيام المتضمَن في الأسفار القانونية. وكانت هذه الأسفار بمثابة وثائق تمهيدية، ربما يكون كتبة الوحي قد استقوا بعض معلوماتهم منها.

3- السجلات التي سجلها الأنبياء للأحداث المعاصرة لهم في مذكراتهم الخاصة دون أن يكون ذلك بالوحي مثل:

سفر أخبار صموئيل الرائي؛ وهو ليس سفر صموئيل الذي في الكتاب المقدس (1أخ 29: 29).

سفر أخبار ناثان الرائي وأخبار جاد الرائي(1أخ 29: 29).

أخبار شمعيا النبي وعدو الرائي (عن الانتساب) (2أخ 12 : 15).

مدرس (أي قصة) النبي عدو (2أخ 13: 22).

كتاب إشعياء بن آموص، بخلاف السفر المعروف باسمه (2أخ 26: 22).

أما الدرس الذي نتعلمه من هذه الاقتباسات والإشارات السابقة فهو أنه يمكن لخـادم الكلمة بإرشاد الرب أن يقتبس من أقوال البشر في خدمته لتوضيح الفكرة أو لجذب التفات السامعين. فهكذا فعل الرسول بولس في خدمته الشفوية (أع 17: 28) وكذا في رسائله ( تي 1: 12 ، 13). أنظر أيضا 2تي 4 : 13.

الأمر الثاني: لم يسجل الكتاب المقدس، على مدى تاريخه، كل اتصال إلهي مع الإنسـان وكل إعلان من الله للبشر، بل تضمن فقط ما رأى الله أنه لازم لنا لأجل بنياننا وتعليمنا (أنظر يو 20: 30، 21: 25). وهذا ينطبق على نبوة أخيـا الشيلوني ويعدو الرائي على يربعام (1مل 15: 29، 2أخ 9: 29)، ونبوة ياهـو بن حناني النبي على بعشا (1مل 16: 7) ونبوة ميخا بن يملـة على أخآب (2أخ 18: 7)، وأقوال يونان النبي عن انتصار إسرائيل (2مل 14: 25)، ونبوة أوريا بن شمعيا على أورشليم وأرض يهوذا (إر 26: 20 )...الخ.

فيتضح لنا في النهاية انها ليست اسفارا او كتبا ضاعت من كتاب الرب -  الذي يسهر علي كلمته ليجريها و يحفظها - لكنها عبارة عن كتب تأريخية لتأريخ احداث اسرائيل .. او كتبا سجلت كمدونات عادية لليهود ... او اشعار يهودية !!!


----------



## فادية (12 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

شكرا عزيزي  على الموضوع  الجميل
 ربنا يباركك​


----------



## al7kem (16 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

 ممكن تقو ل لنا ايه هو دليلك على كلامك؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## jesus christ (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

نرد عليك يااستاذ raymond
هل ضاعت أسفار من العهد القديم؟

قال المعترض الغير مؤمن: ضاع من الكتب المقدسة الكثير، مثل سفر الحروب (عدد 21: 14) وسفر ياشر (يشوع 10: 13) وثلاثة كتب لسليمان (1ملوك 4: 32_34)، وكتاب قوانين السلطنة للنبي صموئيل (1صموئيل 10: 25) وتاريخ صموئيل، وتاريخ ناثان النبي، وتاريخ جاد الرائي (1أخبار 29: 29 و30)، وكتاب شمعيا، وعدّو الرائي، وأخيا النبي، ورؤى يعدو الرائي (2أخبار 9: 29)، وياهو النبي ابن حناني (2أخبار 20: 34)، وكتاب إشعياء النبي عن الملك عزّيا (2أخبار 26: 22)، ورؤيا اشعياء النبي عن حزقيا (2أخبار 32: 32)، ومرثية النبي إرميا على يوشيا (2أخبار 35: 25)، وكتاب تواريخ الأيام (نحميا 12: 23). فجملة ما ضاع نحو عشرين كتاباً .

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : نذكر شيئاً عن كل كتاب من هذه: 

1 _ سفر الحروب وياشر: 

هذا السفر يحوي رواية نصرة موسى على عماليق، وقوانين لإرشاد يشوع في حروبه. ولم تُكْتَب بوحي إلهي، ولم يُكلّف موسى بتبليغها لبني إسرائيل، فلم تُدرج في الكتب الموحى بها.

و سفر ياشر معناه سفر المستقيم . وقال بعض أئمة اليهود إن المراد به سفر التكوين لأنه يتضمن قصة إبراهيم واسحق ويعقوب لأنهم من المستقيمين. وذهب بعضهم إلى أن المراد به سفر التثنية (تثنية 6: 18 و23: 7). وذهب البعض الآخر إلى أن المراد به سفر القضاة. فعلى هذا يكون سفراً موجوداً موحى به. وهو يحتوي على ذكر الحوادث التي حصلت للأمة اليهودية من سنة إلى أخرى، ولا سيما وقوف الشمس. ويشتمل على قوانين حربية، ونصائح عسكرية واستعمال القوس كما في 2صموئيل 1: 18. وعلى هذا فلم يُكتَب بوحي إلهي، بل دوّنه أحد المؤرخين الذي كان يدوّن حوادث عصره، وسُمّي ياشر أي المستقيم لصدق روايته. على أنه يوجد إلى يومنا كتاب باللغة العبرية يسمى ياشر ويشتمل على قصائد وطنية تذكر الأبطال الأتقياء الذين اشتهروا بالإقدام. وعلى هذا القول بما أنه ليس بوحي إلهي، فالواجب عدم الالتفات إليه، سواء كان موجوداً أو معدوماً.

وقد جرت عادة البُلغاء أن يعززوا كلامهم بالاستشهاد بالأقوال المشهورة أو المسلَّمة عند الخصم لإلزامه الحجة، وعلى هذا الأسلوب جرى الرسل والأنبياء الذين أعلنوا أقوال الوحي: (1) فاستشهد بولس الرسول في أعمال الرسل 17: 28 بشطر من أقوال (أراتس) وطبَّقها على مقصوده. (2) واستشهد في 1 كورنثوس 15: 33 بعبارة يُظن أنها مأخوذة من قصيدة (مناندو) من ثايس وهي إن المعاشرات الردية تُفسد الأخلاق الجيدة . (3) واستشهدفي تيطس 1: 12 بقول أبيمانيدس شاعر من كريت، وكان عند الكريتيين بمنزلة نبي، فقال: إن الكريتيين دائماً كذابون وحوش ردية بطون بطالة . فأورد كلام هذا الشاعر في مقام الاستدلال، فيجوز الاستشهاد في أقوال الوحي بمثل هذه الأدلة.

وكثيراً ما استشهد القرآن بكتب غيره، فاستشهد في سورة النجم بما في صحف موسى وإبراهيم، وكذلك استشهد بها في سورة الأعلى. والحقيقة هي أنه ليس لإبراهيم صحف مطلقاً عند اليهود ولا عند غيرهم، فهي وهمية.

2 _ أسفار سليمان الثلاثة: 

ورد في (1ملوك 4: 32_34): وتكلم (أي سليمان) بثلاثة آلاف مثل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً. وتكلم عن الأشجار من الأرز الذي في لبنان إلى الزوفا النابت في الحائط. وتكلم عن البهائم وعن الطير وعن الدبيب وعن السمك. وكانوا يأتون من جميع الشعوب ليسمعوا حكمة سليمان من جميع ملوك الأرض الذين سمعوا بحكمته .

(أ) تكلم سليمان بثلاثة آلاف مثل، وكانت نشائده ألفاً وخمساً، ولكن هذا لا يدلّ على أنها تدوَّنت في كتب، بل إن سليمان فقط تكلَّم بها. ومع أنها عامرة بالحكمة إلا أنها ليست وحياً إلهياً. ولو كانت وحياً لدوَّنها اليهود وحافظوا عليها. والوحي يقصد هنا أن يصف حكمة سليمان العظيمة التي لم يصل إليها أحد قبله ولا بعده.

(ب) ألَّف سليمان عن النباتات والحيوانات، وهي مختصة بالعلوم، ولا يلزم أن كل إنسان يعرفها. ومع أن العلماء الباحثين في التاريخ يتأسفون على فقده، إلا أنه لا يختص بالدين.

3 _ كتاب قوانين المملكة: 

لا يفهم من عبارة الوحي الإلهي أنه أُوحي لصموئيل بسفر غير السفرين اللذين عندنا، وهاك نص عبارة الوحي الإلهي كما في 1صموئيل 10: 25 فكلم صموئيل الشعب بقضاء المملكة، وكتبه في السفر، ووضعه أمام الرب . يعني أنه دوّن القوانين الدستورية بين الملك وبين الشعب كما جرت عادة بني إسرائيل. ولما تولَّى داود المملكة قطع عهداً مع شيوخ بني إسرائيل كما في 2صموئيل 5: 3 . وكذلك لما تولى رحبعام المملكة طلب منه بنو إسرائيل أن يقطع معهم عهداً بالرفق بهم، ولما رفض انشقوا عنه (1ملوك 12: 4_24). ولما تولى يهوياداع قطع عهداً بينه وبين الله وبين الأمة (2ملوك 11: 17). وعلى هذا القياس دوّن صموئيل القوانين الدستورية ببيان امتيازات الملك وحقوقه، وعيّن حدوده حتى لا يستبد، وأوضح واجبات الأمة نحو ملكها، ووضع هذا القانون الدستوري أمام الرب شهادة على أن كل فريق يقوم بما عليه من الواجبات، وسلّمه للكهنة تثبيتاً لهذا. فهل يصح أن نفهم من هذا أن صموئيل كتب سفراً موحى به وضاع؟ حاشا وكلا!

4 _ كتب أخرى: 

ونقرأ 1أخبار 29: 29 و30 : وأمور داود الملك الأولى والأخيرة هي مكتوبة في سفر أخبار صموئيل الرائي وأخبار ناثان النبي وأخبار جاد الرائي . ولا ينكر أحد أن تاريخ داود النبي مذكور بالتفصيل في سفر صموئيل النبي وفي سفر الملوك وفي سفر أخبار الأيام الأول. وهذه الكتب بأيدينا نتعبد بتلاوتها ونستفيد من مطالعتها، فلم يضِعْ شيء من تاريخ هذا النبي الفاضل. ومراد النبي في 1أخبار 29: 29 و30 الاستشهاد بأسفار صموئيل والملوك وأخبار الأيام، وهي موجودة. فالنبي لم يستشهد بشيء وهمي معدوم لا وجود له، بل استشهد بشيء له وجود حقيقي. وبيان ذلك أن سفري صموئيل النبي هما من كتابة صموئيل النبي ومعنونان باسمه. أما سفرا الملوك وسفرا الأخبار فكتبها عددٌ من الأنبياء، فكل نبي دوَّن حوادث عصره، ومن هؤلاء الأنبياء: ناثان وجاد، والدليل على ذلك أن تواريخ بني إسرائيل موجودة بالتفصيل التام في كتاب الله.

وهناك كتب ورد ذكرها في العهد القديم موجودة، ولكنها سُمِّيت بأسماء أخرى، فكتب صموئيل والملوك والأيام لم يكتبها نبي واحد، بل كتبها عدَّة أنبياء الواحد بعد الآخر، فإنه لم ينقطع قيام الأنبياء بين بني إسرائيل إلا عند ختام كتب العهد القديم، فكان إذا أراد الله تدوين تواريخ أو أخبار لنقلها إلى الخَلَف، أوحى إليهم ذلك. وعلى هذا كتب النبي جاد وناثان وعدّو وشمعيا وغيرهم أجزاء من هذه الكتب. ومما يؤيد أن عِدَّة أنبياء دوّنوا هذه التواريخ أن إشعياء النبي كتب في نبوته أربعة أصحاحات وردت في سفر الملوك الثاني، مما يدل على أنه هو الذي كتبها في الأصل (انظر 2ملوك 18_20 وقابلها بما ورد في إشعياء 36_39).

ومما يدل على عدم امكان ضياع شيء من العهد القديم ما يأتي: 

(1) حفظ الله بعنايته الإلهية الكتب التي أوحى بها، وأراد بها تعليم كنيسته مدى الدهور والأيام. فلا يتصور أنه يسمح لأحد بإحباط عمله. وقد حفظ هذه الكتب سليمة من التحريف ومنزهة عن النقص مئات السنين في وسط التقلبات والانقلابات الجسيمة، ولا سيما عندما كان يحاول الكفرة ملاشاة ديانة اليهود.

(2) حرص اليهود على كتبهم المقدسة، وأظهروا غاية التحفظ والتيقظ في حفظها.

(3) تدل ترجمة الكتب المقدسة نحو 300 سنة قبل المسيح على أنه لم يضع من كتبهم شيء.

(4) تدل شهادة المسيح ورسله للكتب المقدسة على عدم ضياع شيء منها، فقد استشهدوا بها وحضّوا على مطالعتها مما يدل على سلامتها.

ونود أن نضيف بعض الأفكار الأخرى: 

1 _ يجوز أن النبي يكتب أسفاراً لم يُؤمر بتبليغها وليست وحياً، يدوّن فيها تواريخ عادية أو تنبيهات خصوصية بدون وحي إلهي. فإذا كانت هذه الكتب موجودة أو غير موجودة كان الأمر على حد سواء.

2 _ لم يُفقَد كتاب من الكتب الموحى بها مطلقاً كما أوضحنا، فإذا كان المراد بسفر الحروب كتاباً موحى به، كان هذا الكتاب سفر العدد. وإن كان كتاباً وضعه موسى لإرشاد يشوع في الأعمال الحربية، ولم يؤمر بتبليغه، فيكون من الكتب غير الموحى بها. وقس على ذلك كتاب ياشر. فإذا أريد به شريعة موسى كان من الكتب الموحى بها، وإذا كان المراد به أناشيد الأبطال كان كتاباً عادياً.

3 - يقول الكتاب المقدس إن سليمان الحكيم نطق بأمثال وأناشيد وقصائد ولكنه لا يقول إنها تدوَّنت كلها، فهي من العبارات التي أُريد بها الإعراب عن حكمته الباهرة.

4 - أما عن كلامه في التاريخ الطبيعي أي على النباتات والطيور فهي ليست وحياً وتختص بالعلوم.

5 - أخذ صموئيل عهداً على الملك بمراعاة مصلحة الأمة، وعلى الأمة بتقديم الواجبات للملك، كما جرت عادة ملوك بني إسرائيل. وهل يُعقل أنه إذا جاءت عبارة في القرآن عن أخذ عهد وميثاق يقول قائل إنه قد ضاعت كتب العهد والميثاق؟!

6 - سفرا صموئيل موجودان، وفيهما تاريخ داود.

7 - أخبار ناثان وأخبار جاد عن الملك داود موجودة في أسفار الملوك وأخبار الأيام، وتاريخه مكتوب بالتفصيل في هذه الكتب. أما ذكر شمعيا وعدّو عن أخبار رحبعام الشرير فموجود في أسفار الملوك والأخبار، وأخبار أخيا النبي، ورؤى يعدو عن سليمان النبي، وما كتبه ياهو النبي عن تاريخ يهوشافاط كله موجود في هذه الأسفار. ودوّن إشعياء تاريخ عزّيا الأبرص وحزقيا وهو موجود في سفر الملوك. وقد ورد في 2أخبار 35: 25 أن إرميا رثى يوشيا وكذلك جميع المغنين والمغنيات ندبوه. فهل نفهم من هذا أن إرميا النبي كتب مرثية وضاعت؟ أما كتاب تواريخ الأيام المذكور في نحميا فهو سفر أخبار الأيام، وهو موجود.

8 - لم يقل يوسيفوس إن حزقيال النبي كتب كتابين بوحي إلهي ثم ضاعا، فيوسيفوس شهد أن الكتب المقدسة التي يؤمن اليهود أنها وحي إلهي هي 22 ، وبالتفصيل 39.

يقول المعترض: بعض البشارات عن محمد توجد في الكتب القديمة، ولا توجد في الكتب الحالية عندهم. فلعلها كانت موجودة في هذه الكتب المفقودة .

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : هل مراده أن النباتات والحيوانات التي كتب عنها سليمان هي بشارات عن محمد؟ أو هل مراده أن أخبار رحبعام الشرير وعزّيا الأبرص هي بشارات عن محمد؟​


----------



## jesus christ (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

كتب الأبوكريفا

وهناك كتب الأبوكريفا، أي الكتب المشكوك في صحتها، أو في صحة نسبتها إلى من تُعزى إليهم من المؤمنين.

هذه الكتب هي طوبيا، ويهوديت، والحكمة، وابن سيراخ، وتسبحة الثلاثة فتيان، وقصة سوسنا، وكتابا المكابيين الأول والثاني. ومع أن هذه الأسفار كانت ضمن الترجمة السبعينية للعهد القديم، إلا أن علماء اليهود لم يضعوها ضمن الكتب القانونية.

وبما أن اليهود هم حفظة الكتب الإلهية، ومنهم أخذ الجميع، فكلامهم في مثل هذه القضية هو المعوّل عليه. وقد نبذوا هذه الكتب لاعتقادهم أنها غير موحى بها، للأسباب الآتية: 

(1) إن لغتها ليست العبرية التي هي لغة أنبياء بني إسرائيل ولغة الكتبالمنزلة، وقد تأكدوا أن بعض اليهود كتب هذه الكتب باللغة اليونانية.

(2) لم تظهر هذه الكتب إلا بعد زمن انقطاع الأنبياء، فأجمع أئمة اليهود على أن آخر أنبيائهم هو ملاخي. وورد في كتاب الحكمة أنه من كتابة سيدنا سليمان. ولكن هذا غير صحيح، لأن الكاتب يستشهد ببعض أقوال النبي إشعياء وإرميا وهما بعد سليمان بمدة طويلة ويصف اليهود بأنهم أذلاء، مع أنهم كانوا في عصر سليمان في غاية العز والمجد.

(3) لم يذكر أي كتاب منها أنها وحي، بل اعتذر في كتاب حكمة ابن سيراخ عن النسيان والخطأ. ولو كانت وحياً لما طلب فيها من المطالع غض الطرف عما بها من الزلل.

(4) لم يعتبر اليهود هذه الكتب من كتبهم المنزلة، ولم يستشهد بها المسيح المذخر فيه جميع كنوز الحكمة والعلم (كولوسي 2: 3). ولا أحد من الحواريين، ولم يأتِ لها فيلو ولا يوسيفوس بذكر. مع أن المؤرخ يوسيفوس ذكر في تاريخه أسماء كتب اليهود المنزلة، وأوضح تعلّق اليهود بها، وأنه يهُون على كل يهودي أن يفديها بروحه.

(5) سار الأباء المسيحيون الأولون (ما عدا القليلون منهم) على نهج علماء اليهود في نظرتهم إلى هذه الأسفار. ومع أنهم اقتبسوا بعض الأقوال الواردة فيها إلا أنهم لم يضعوها في نفس منزلة الكتب القانونية. وعندما قررت مجامع الكنيسة الأولى الكتب التي تدخل ضمن الكتب القانونية اعتبرت هذه الكتب إضافية أو محذوفة أو غير قانونية.

وعلى هذا فلم يذكرها مليتو أسقف ساردس (الذي كان في القرن الثاني المسيحي) من الكتب المقدسة، وكذلك لم يذكرها أوريجانوس الذي نبغ في القرن الثاني، ولا أثناسيوس ولا هيلاريوس ولا كيرلس أسقف أورشليم، ولا أبيفانيوس، ولا إيرونيموس، ولا روفينوس، ولا غيرهم من أئمة الدين الأعلام الذين نبغوا في القرن الرابع. وكذلك لم يذكرها المجلس الديني الذي التأم في لاودكية في القرن الرابع، مع أنه حرر جدولًا بأسماء الكتب المقدسة الواجب التمسك بها. والكاثوليك يرجعون إلى قراره.

ولكن بما أن هذه الكتب كانت موجودة ضمن أسفار العهد القديم في الترجمات السبعينية واللاتينية، فقد أقرّ مجمع ترنت في القرن السادس عشر اعتبارها قانونية، فوضعت ضمن التوراة الكاثوليكية.

(6) إنها منافية لروح الوحي الإلهي، فقد ذُكر في حكمة ابن سيراخ تناسخ الأرواح، والتبرير بالأعمال، وجواز الانتحار والتشجيع عليه، وجواز الكذب و كمثال لذلك يهوديت 9: 10 و13 . وكمثال نجد أن الصلاة لأجل الموتى كما في 2 مكابيين 12: 45 و46 تناقض ما جاء في لوقا 16: 25 و26 وعبرانيين 9: 27.

وقال المعترض الغير مؤمن: إن الكاثوليك يعتقدون بتلك الكتب .

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : بما أن الأمة اليهودية هي التي أؤتمنت على الكتب الإلهية، كانت هي الحكم الفصل، وحكمها هو الذي يُعوّل عليه. وقد أجمع أئمتها في العصور القديمة والمتأخرة على أنه لم يظهر بينهم نبي كتب هذه الكتب، فإنه من المؤكد أن أحد اليونان اليهود وضعها. ولو كانت معروفة عند اليهود لوُجد لها أثر في كتاب التلمود.

وقال المعترض الغير مؤمن: التأم مجلس للعلماء المسيحيين للنظر في الكتب المشكوك فيها .

وللرد نقول بنعمة الله : يؤخذ من كلامه أنه لا خلاف في الكتب الموحى بها، وهو الصواب، لأنها مؤيَّدة بالروح القدس وبالآيات الباهرة. فالأنبياء الكرام وتلاميذ المسيح أيّدوا رسالتهم وتعاليمهم بالمعجزات التي أسكتت من تصدّى لهم، فتأكد الجميع حتى المعارضون أن أقوالهم هي وحي إلهي، فقبلوا كتبهم بالاحترام الديني والتبجيل، وتمسكوا بها واتخذوها دستوراً، ولم يحصل أدنى خلاف بين أعضاء المجلس النيقاوي على صحة الكتب المقدسة لأنها في غنى عن ذلك.

أما الكتب الموضوعة فتحتاج لمساندة المجالس، لأنها خالية من المعجزات.​


----------



## jesus christ (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

انا اسف انا اقصد الاستاذ
al7kem


----------



## jesus christ (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

اتمنى ان الرد يكون واضح يااستاذ al7kem
مهما فعل الشيطان لن يغلبنا لاننا فى المسيح يسوع ربنا فهو يعطينا الفم والحكمة لسبب الرجاء الذى فينا
وانا نقلت الموضوع من موقع النور الذى اتمنى ان يقرا فيه كل مسلم ليعرف ما هى الاوهام التى يصورها له كلام ديدات ورحمة الله الهندى​


----------



## al7kem (19 مارس 2008)

*رد على: هل ضاعت اسفار من العهد القديم ؟ (سفر ياشر ..سفر حروب الرب..الخ)*

هذا القسم غير مخصص للاسئلة
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
استفانوس


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*للرفع ..........................*


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا

للموضوع الرائع والتوضيحات

ربنا معاكم


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (19 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز

ربنا يبارك حياتك

ويعوض تعب محبتك

سلام السيد المسيح​


----------

